# What plants are toxic for goats?



## BlueMoonFarms (Jun 18, 2012)

Not sure if this is in the right area or not, but I have been googling up a storm trying to figure out what I should be ripping out of the soon to be goat area. Is there a place, or a site, that has detailed descriptions/pictures of the toxic plants so I know what Im looking for?
I know pokeweed, nightshade, cherry, and swamp weed but thats about it


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 18, 2012)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> Not sure if this is in the right area or not, but I have been googling up a storm trying to figure out what I should be ripping out of the soon to be goat area. Is there a place, or a site, that has detailed descriptions/pictures of the toxic plants so I know what Im looking for?
> I know pokeweed, nightshade, cherry, and swamp weed but thats about it


Azealas, moldy straw or hay is a big one


----------



## lapiloto (Jun 18, 2012)

Your State Extension office might have a list of poisonous plants in your area. I took pictures and sent them in to mine and they helped me identify some plants I wasn't sure of.  

Here's a link to a helpful list from Fias Co Farm- http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jun 18, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully no Azealas, and how do you know if the straw/hay is moldy? I know that dusty hay is bad, but do you tell the mold from the smell? Or will I be able to see it right away?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jun 18, 2012)

lapiloto said:
			
		

> Your State Extension office might have a list of poisonous plants in your area. I took pictures and sent them in to mine and they helped me identify some plants I wasn't sure of.
> 
> Here's a link to a helpful list from Fias Co Farm- http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm


I might just have to do that. There are some bushes in the back area where we want to put the second fence. Its green with red berrys on it, looks pretty close to a holly bush but with rounded leaves. And we have a tree back there that kinda looks like a cherry, but were not sure about it :/

And thank you for the link!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 18, 2012)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> lapiloto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can post pics and we will help too


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jun 18, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so about to go do that!
Thank you!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jun 18, 2012)

Possible Cherry tree #1





Possible Cherry tree #2




plant #3 *two/three big bushes of this stuff*




Plant #4 *This is Elderberry right? Toxic leaves and so fourth?*




Plant #5




Plant #6 *This stuff is everywhere* 




Plant #7 *This stuff grows in thick rolling bunches, and when it drys its like tumble weed*




Plant #8




Plant #9




And #10 *Just to be sure this is deadly Nightshade right?*


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jun 23, 2012)

Anyone? Not even an idea


----------



## Miss Heidi (Jun 25, 2012)

#3 is honeysuckle, not sure if it is poisonous to goats.


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2012)

#4 is Elderberry.  While it may be listed as toxic, I have it growing everywhere and my goats eat it without problem.

#5 is Pigweed or Amaranth.  It's edible to goats and people.

#6 not sure but I have it too and my goats eat without problem.

#7 looks like Sweet Woodruff in bloom.  If that's correct then it's fine.

#8 Are you showing the small leafed plant or the large leafed one?

#10 Looks like Deadly Nightshade or Eastern Black Nightshade.  It is poisonous.  All parts of it.  Though I will say that it grows here and my goats have eaten it without problems.  I would get rid of as much of it as you can.  While my goats have eaten it without problem they have never had access to any real quantity of it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 25, 2012)

#8 I think you are looking at pokeberry/ pokeweed which I hate!  We have it all over and I try to kill it only to have it come right back.  They are toxic but I need to go check my book for just how potent it is.  Here is a link in the meantime if you'd like to check it out and maybe do some other research.

http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/php/plants.php?action=indiv&byname=common&keynum=64




Okey dokey, I'm back.  It has a low rating and it is one that supposedly most animals will not eat unless there is nothing else to munch.  However, it does seem like goats are often then exception to that so around here, I will keep on trying to kill it.

http://vet.vet.purdue.edu/toxic/plant40.htm


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 25, 2012)

Can you get a better pic (less grainy and of the leaves with no green in the background, pweeeaaseeee, LOL) of #6, cause we have that growing EVERYWHERE in AK, Fireweed. I dont know about the flowers, but its perfectly edible. Take a pic of when it blooms, the flowers look like this- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It is absolutely BEAUTIFUL here when it blooms, cause it is EVERYWHERE, so it looks like theres just pink ,EVERYWHERE. Stunning. 

I dont know about ay of the other plants tho 

Could #3 be huckleberries??


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jun 26, 2012)

Miss Heidi said:
			
		

> #3 is honeysuckle, not sure if it is poisonous to goats.


Oh phew, if its honey Suckle then its not toxic. That means I dont have to rip out three giant bushes! Woot!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok, so from what everyone is saying, most of what I have posted seems nontoxic apart from #10 and #8 which I ripped out anyway just to be safe.
# 3 I am very happy to hear is nontoxic, because the bases of these things are the size of pine tree trunks @_@

Thank you guys!!! You were all very very helpful and thank you so so much


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't think #3 is honeysuckle. If it is I have never seen berries like that on the ones we have around my area.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 26, 2012)

I have seen that acorns are but I don't believe that for a second!! My goats love them and if you put some in a bowl then they go crazy and have never had an issue at all, so idk why some say it is poisonous.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok, #3 Is infact a type of Bush HoneySuckle!
http://www.ppws.vt.edu/scott/weed_id/lonmo.htm 

And thankfully we dont have any acorn trees around us, they just get washed into the yard from the stream in the front.


----------



## Jerum (Jun 27, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Can you get a better pic (less grainy and of the leaves with no green in the background, pweeeaaseeee, LOL) of #6, cause we have that growing EVERYWHERE in AK, Fireweed. I dont know about the flowers, but its perfectly edible. Take a pic of when it blooms, the flowers look like this- http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b140/wbking/Hey Google/fireweed.jpg It is absolutely BEAUTIFUL here when it blooms, cause it is EVERYWHERE, so it looks like theres just pink ,EVERYWHERE. Stunning.
> 
> I dont know about ay of the other plants tho
> 
> Could #3 be huckleberries??


Ahhh, that pic reminds me of the several years I lived in Juneau.  Oh how I miss it there..


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2012)

If it was me I would post these pictures over at http://www.theeasygarden.com/ under "What Am I? Plant Identification".
Steve over there is a wiz at plant identification.


Chris


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jun 27, 2012)

Chris said:
			
		

> If it was me I would post these pictures over at http://www.theeasygarden.com/ under "What Am I? Plant Identification".
> Steve over there is a wiz at plant identification.
> 
> 
> Chris


Oooh there's a brilliant idea! Thank you


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 27, 2012)

Jerum said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, then when I post pics of 'em blooming Fireweed behind our house you'll really gonna miss it


----------

